# iPad Bloqué



## Black Ghost (2 Mars 2014)

BonJour, aujourd'hui, je rencontre un gros soucis. 

En effet, j'ai voulu Jailbreaké l'iPad de ma mère. Donc, je sauvegarde l'iPad, je vais pour le restaurer, et là, au moment où la restauration commence, la restauration commence mais blowue très vite, sois dès le début, sois vers la moitié. Plus aucun mouvement. 

J'ai essayé de télécharger un Firmware via Internet pensant que le logiciel Apple était endomagé, mais pareil... 

Que faite ? Que se passe-t-il ? 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mars 2014)

Voilà se qui se passe quand on joue... Retour Apple...


----------



## Maestro31 (5 Mars 2014)

Avant de l'envoyer en SAV, redémarre en mode de récupération, éteint complètement l'appareil, reste sur le bouton principal maintenu et connecte ton câble d'alimentation qui doit être lié à ton ordinateur. Quand tu vois le logo Itunes, tu peux arrêter de maintenir le bouton. Itunes sur ton ordinateur devrait reconnaitre ton Ipad en mode de récupération et te proposer de le restaurer.


----------

